# Nikon 35mm f1.8 owners - Post your photos



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been after one of these for ages now and finally have the funds to get one. Just waiting for some Tesco Jessop vouchers to put towards it so hopefully I should have it this weekend :thumb:

In the mean time I'd like to see what photos you guys have taken with yours. I've been looking on flickr as well and I'm very impressed.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You won't regret it. The best Value lens Nikon make. I even prefer it to the 50mm.



















I'm not sure about this one, It might have been with the 55-200VR AF-S but I think it was 35mm.




























That's all i have on my photobucket at the moment.

I really need to get back into my 'toggin. Too much on at the moment.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a cracking little lens, and for the price is excelent. Theres a Flickr group dedicated to it, here: http://www.flickr.com/groups/afsnikkor35mm18/


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Gruffs, how close were you to the swan to take that photo?

I'll check that link out as well Andy


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Probably about 4-5 feet. the edge of the river at St. Ives (cambs) has steps to the water for boat access. I was on the bottom one of those while people were feeding them from above me. I got in, snapped a few and got out. A Swan threatening is something to be listened to.

There are loads of tame Swans there and I was close. Like i said, it may have been the 55-200 but i think it was the 35mm.

Might want to look at this too.

http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/showthread.php?t=213177

It has example images from all the lenses.

Do your self a favour, check out the 200mm f2 VRII thread. Then cry that you'll never own it.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

does the 35mm distort the images like some wide angle lens?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Not to the extent that you are thinking. There is _some_ distortion but not much and is easily correctable in PS.

This lens is passable on the D700 with only slight distortion and vignetting so on a DX sensored camera, it's fine.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Probably about 4-5 feet. the edge of the river at St. Ives (cambs) has steps to the water for boat access. I was on the bottom one of those while people were feeding them from above me. I got in, snapped a few and got out. A Swan threatening is something to be listened to.
> 
> There are loads of tame Swans there and I was close. Like i said, it may have been the 55-200 but i think it was the 35mm.
> 
> ...


Cheers will have a look at that.

I've seen some photos from the 200 f2...stunning, and yep I will never ever own one unless I win the lotto!


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

Gruffs said:


>


what did you use to light the smoke? i havent tried smoke shots since i started learning on my bridge, been meaning to have another go now i have a dslr... been saying that all year


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Picked the lens up this afternoon and first impression is it's very good, think I'm going to like this :thumb: I love the bokeh effect so going to try this out on a few subjects. Here's a quick photo I took earlier.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Gizmo's Paws by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


Alfa Steering Wheel & Dash Bokeh by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


Flowers  by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


Reach for the stars! by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


Heart Bokeh by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

LOVE that alfa shot dude


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ocatoro said:


> LOVE that alfa shot dude


Cheers mate, here it is in colour aswell...


Alfa Dash by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

great shot


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the f1.4 version of the lens. A few from this summer..




























Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Crackin shots especially 2 & 3


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Havent got many on photobucket have them mainly saved on the computer at home but heres one or two, be kind im only new to photography 
and iv no software to edit


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

ocatoro said:


> what did you use to light the smoke? i havent tried smoke shots since i started learning on my bridge, been meaning to have another go now i have a dslr... been saying that all year


I used a radio trigger and and off camera flash below and behind the joss-stick.

But, you don't need the radio trigger. hand-hold the flash and press the test button during a 2 sec exposure and you'll get the same thing. I just got fed up with holding the flash.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Really like the beemer shots


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

GIZTO29 said:


> Really like the beemer shots


Cheers :thumb:

I think I seen some of your shots last year of the Alfa's wheel and I was amazed, it what got me interested in photography to be honest 

heres another couple
































































This is my Favourite


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Nee way mate! If that's true then thanks ever so much for the props and I've been in the same position. I first seen a lads shots in the photo section on Alfa Owners and was hooked. I've learnt so much in the yearish since buying my d5000 and have met some great people on Flickr. You seem to be on the right path mate so keep it up


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Started playing with my DSLR for the first time tonight and I love it! I'm a noob so go easy


----------

